# Maryland Subs Needed



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a few subs to pick up a couple hours worth of work in the westminster, pikesvilles, and riesterstown area. Its mainly a couple of small 20-40 minute properties. Couple of 1hr properties and one 3-4 hour property.

If your interested let me know and we will talk $$$


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Snow Pusher,
We might be interested in working something out with you. We do quite a few properties in those areas and may be able to take on some additional properties. If you could provide some additional information, that would be great. You can email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Gary 
PerfiCut Lawn & Landscape


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a list of properties we are looking for sub contractors for. Pricing varies some are hourly some are per inch. If your interested please let me know as soon as possible. Some require sidewalks, almost all require salting.

*OWINGS MILLS*
- The Harbor School
11251 Dolfield Blvd
Owings Mills, MD, 21117

- Verizon
4 St. Thomas Lane, Owings Mills
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*RANDALLSTOWN*
5303 Old Court Road
5305 Old Court Road
3 Dreher Road & 400 Reisterstown Road, Pikesville
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*PIKESVILLE*
4308 Old Millford Mill Road
400 Reisterstown Road
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*PERRYHALL*
9506 Bel Air Road
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*WHITE MARSH*
7807 Fitch Lane
8023 Corporate Drive
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*REISTERSTOWN*
45 Westminster Road (pike)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*DUNDALK*
6736 Holabird Ave
6740 Holabird Ave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*SPARROWS POINT*
4560 North Point Blvd
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*BALTIMORE*
6212 Ebenezer Road, Chase
2929 Bayonne Ave
5005 Frankford Ave
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*FINKSBURG*
2700 Emory Road
===============================================
425 Manchester Road, West Minster
1838 Liberty Road, Reisterstown
6332 Balt National Pike
5545 Balt National Pike
8704 Liberty Road, Sparks
9865 Liberty Road
1838 Liberty Road

I also have proerties in Glen Burnie, and Annapolis.

you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

I might be interested in the perryhall and white marsh properties.
443-807-0450 paul


----------

